# Ear Training Software?



## haffner1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am looking into using Auralia with my son who has perfect pitch, and I was wondering if anyone here has used it and is familiar with the depth of customization available. I am looking for something that will require him to identify the actual notes of melodies, not just the interval structure. Even though he can transpose, I think just doing interval structures would be confusing to him at this point. He has autism and is amazing in some areas and very slow in others. He chord identification is excellent, but he needs to further develop it. Right now he can identify all triads and 7th type chords by root and type, but he has a much more difficult time when inversions are used. He also needs to be challenged to work on his speed. Some basic triads he gets just as soon as the keys are touched, but 7th chords require sometimes as long as 7 or 8 seconds per chord, depending on it's complexity. -

So basically I am looking for software that:
1) Can be set so that he can give answers in note names only, instead of interval structure, 
2)will challenge his speed, 
3) will give him progressivly more complex melodies to figure out 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 14, 2011)

The only one I know of is 'functional ear trainer' the basic is just note recognition, the 'advanced' is name both notes and the interval. It is pretty simple and only does ascending descending and harmonic though. 

Speed is adjustable, and such. This is free to boot. (so even as a stepping stone no cost).


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I had him using that one when we first found out he had perfect pitch. I doesn't do much for him now though. Thanks though.


----------



## Thep (Feb 14, 2011)

Try looking into MacGamut.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 15, 2011)

Thep said:


> Try looking into MacGamut.








Nah, MacGamut is fine, in principle. The exercises are good, and there is a terraced difficulty system, but the input mechanism is kind of lame. I'm actually about to hammer out a bunch of MacGamut drills for my musicianship homework. Note, though, that the program is built to strengthen relative pitch. Not that this is a bad thing, but if you know what you're doing and really want to educate your son purely in absolute pitch, it is not the ideal program. However, even the PP kids benefit from learning relative pitch. Music is, after all, relationships based in time; a single moment is meaningless without context.


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I found demos for both the MacGamut and the Auralia, and I will have to go with the Auralia. It is much more kid friendly as far as the interface goes. Content wise they probably do mostly the same thing, but I think the Auralia will keep him much more interested, and for him, that is the most important thing. If I have the time, I will probably use it too, and definatly my oldest will also.


----------



## timbaline (Feb 17, 2011)

I use Auralia for ear training in my AP music theory class at home, and I have to say I do like it. Though, at home, I use Ear-Master Pro. Personally I think Ear-Master is better.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 17, 2011)

He has perfect pitch? As in the DVD, or actually has it?


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

No, he has it most definatly. Like I said, for ear training right now, I play chords or short sequences and he tells me what they are without seeing my hands.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 18, 2011)

While we have MacGamut on the table...









What is your opinion on giving your son a piece of music to notate? Start with stuff that's pretty simple, short children's melodies and such, then gradually move him up to something like a two-part invention, then a melody and chords, then just keep bumping it up? I know you're looking for something that will be fun for him, and writing out scores isn't the epitome of entertainment, but I thought I'd suggest it.


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Based on the demo, I would say that Auralia will get him doing a good bit of that. Not on the scale of an entire song, but he will develop the skill.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 18, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> No, he has it most definatly. Like I said, for ear training right now, I play chords or short sequences and he tells me what they are without seeing my hands.


Lucky him


----------

